# Service Intervals



## Pharout (Jan 22, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knows when the "service!" message should come on for a 2.0T ?

I have recently purchased one with 8,000km on the clock on the message has just appeared.... just wondering if it might have been clocked? Can I connectt the VAG cable from a Mk1 to check the bits and pieces?

Thanks


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Pharout said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows when the "service!" message should come on for a 2.0T ?
> 
> I have recently purchased one with 8,000km on the clock on the message has just appeared.... just wondering if it might have been clocked? Can I connectt the VAG cable from a Mk1 to check the bits and pieces?
> 
> Thanks


I'm confused 'cos your sig says "03 TT 3.2 v6".

How old is the 2.0T and do you know when it (allegedly) had its last service?


----------



## Pharout (Jan 22, 2007)

gotta change the sig!!! got the 2.0 last week....

it was purchased originally in March 07 - town car, owner lived in town ,so the mileage seemed OK, the car is all round fine.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Pharout said:


> gotta change the sig!!! got the 2.0 last week....
> 
> it was purchased originally in March 07 - town car, owner lived in town ,so the mileage seemed OK, the car is all round fine.


8,000km in 16 months is a poor way to treat any new car, especially a TT. Maybe it's on Variable Service Interval and the sensors know! 

It's probably crying out for an oil change and what we call an Italian tune-up. 

If you don't have any service history (and on the perfectly fair assumption the odometer is correct), I'd say get it serviced now. And depending on your own planned usage, consider whether it would be best to subsequently be on Fixed or Variable Service Interval.

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Pharout (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for that, the oil has just been changed, and the car is running perfectly..

I will be doing a fair bit of driving so I'll go for 10000 mile service...

I am in dublin Ireland....


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I've run two Audis on variable servive with minimal success. They both still needed servicing at around 10,000 miles and the services cost more. I've moved back to fixed service schedules.


----------



## RGBArgee (May 28, 2008)

Our 2.0TT looks likely to need oild service at 11000 miles and main service at 440 days (currently 120 days old and 4000 miles). Agree the Fixed rate gives predictabilty and less aggro but depends on mileage. I got 19000 miles (17 months) from a former Audi before needing a complete service (52 3.0 A4 Cab)


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

RGBArgee said:


> Our 2.0TT looks likely to need oild service at 11000 miles and main service at 440 days (currently 120 days old and 4000 miles). Agree the Fixed rate gives predictabilty and less aggro but depends on mileage. I got 19000 miles (17 months) from a former Audi before needing a complete service (52 3.0 A4 Cab)


Depends on whether you really believe an engine doesn't need an oil change before 19,000 miles / two years. [smiley=oops.gif]

Still, there again, for cars on Variable Service Interval, Audi say they use a "special low-friction oil" :!: LOL


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

What sort of costs are people being quoted for the oil change/insepection service?

I'm just approaching 12k and the DIS has just started flashing up 1k to Oil change service, which will be about 3 weeks for me. It also says 7k until next service (about 5 months)

So I have rung round 3 dealers and been quoted the following prices:

Oil change service (due in 1k miles) £180, £180 and £122

Inspection service (due in 7k miles) £210, £128 and £95

The cheapest of these £122 + £95, also said if they do both together it would be £185 in total.

Now I'm even more baffled and funnily enough i'm not sure that they know what they're doing either!!

Help.......please!!


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

I was informed by audi that the "oil change" is exactly that and nothing else, no checks of any nature, that happens at the "service". Also no oil change takes place at the "service"
In otherwords they have removed the oil change from the original service schedule, dont ask me why as Im sure fully synthetic oil at over £10 a litre is desingned to last up to 20K or 2 years.


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone have costs for the 'Oil Service' and 'Inspection Service' please?

I'm on a fixed cost maintenance scheme so I'm trying to work out if I'm any better off....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

My oil change service at 12 months (2k miles) cost £184. That was at Slough Audi.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Mines due a oil change in 1000 miles and a service in 4000 miles, its daft! Oil change = £165, service (inc oil change) = £230. Prices from Bolton Audi, Stockport and Blackburn were the same.

Its booked in for the full service in 2 weeks time, as if I'll get the oil changed then take it back a month later for the service, doesn't make sense?


----------



## delirio (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi
Didn't find a proper thread to introudce myself. My name is Francisco, and i'm form Chile. Just got a 2008 2.0L TT...my dream car!
I have the same question than pharod. My TT had its last oil change at 10.000 km, according to the servie manual book, wich is dully stamped by the Audi Dealer. Actually it has 12.000km and a Service message come on. I cheked the message in the DIS, an it says something like..service and oil change due in O km. 
Could it be that when the service was done, they did not reset the service advisory system or something like that. Could i reset it or is better to got to the dealer, spend some money, adn let them solve the issue?
Thanks
PS: sorry for my spelling mystakes, english is not my native language.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

MP said:


> Mines due a oil change in 1000 miles and a service in 4000 miles, its daft! Oil change = £165, service (inc oil change) = £230. Prices from Bolton Audi, Stockport and Blackburn were the same.
> 
> Its booked in for the full service in 2 weeks time, as if I'll get the oil changed then take it back a month later for the service, doesn't make sense?


Does anyone know what the mert in having it split is supposed to be?

I'm of the same oppinion just get both done at the same time.

How come it's so much just for an oil change?, is that just the sheer cost of oil, a filter and the daft Audi price for half an hours labour?

I imagine the oil will be about £75?


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd think they buy oil in bulk and pay about £5/litre.

By the amount of confusion on this site and from dealers I think its fair to say splitting the 'Oil Service' and 'Inspection Service' has been a complete disaster.

It sounds like the labour element of the oil change is around £100 for undoing the sump bolt and letting it drain while you can work on another car....


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Tosh posted some time back about a tech update notice to service centres that alluded to customers being potentially called in for a premature oil change if the service indicator system was not correctly set during the pre-delivery inspection service. I.e. you would need an oil change typically around 10k instead of 19k.My TT had one at ~9k miles for ~£190 about a week after Tosh posted the info. If I recall, Audi press releases shouted about the oil used in the 3.2 (years before the TT) being specially developed for long life - circa 19K.

I had a 3.2 V6 A3 that had its first variable service at about 18k, so I should have questioned the TT service indicator really.


----------

